# Know-it-all



## Włoskipolak 72

How do you say  Mr. know-it-all  ,  in your langauage ?

Polish

mądrala [mɔ̃nˈdrala],  -  should be the most popular in Poland ?
mądry = wise , clever
mądrość  [ˈmɔ̃ndrɔɕʨ̑]   =  wisdom

Synonyms;

mędrek
przemądrzałek , przemądrzalec
chłopek-roztropek

wszechwiedzący,  wszystkowiedzący   =  omniscient , all-knowing


----------



## elroy

There’s no space after the second hyphen.

German: Besserwisser


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

elroy said:


> There’s no space after the second hyphen.
> 
> German: Besserwisser



Thank you , what do you mean there's no space after the second hyphen ? 
  know-it- all  ( one who claims full knowledge )


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:
_*setciències *_"seven sciences"
_*saberut *_(from _saber _"to know")
_*mestretites *_(master + _tites _is what you say to call some hens)


----------



## Stoggler

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Thank you , what do you mean there's no space after the second hyphen ?
> know-it- all  ( one who claims full knowledge)



It’s Know-it-all (rather than know-it- all).  You’ve put a space in after the second hyphen and before the word “all”).


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Stoggler said:


> It’s Know-it-all (rather than know-it- all).  You’ve put a space in after the second hyphen and before the word “all”).



Ok , sorry I lost my glasses, you guys .. !


----------



## Awwal12

Russian всезнайка (vseznáyka) - lit. "all-know-ie".


----------



## Perseas

Greek:
ξερόλας [kse'rolas]  
 < ξέρω+όλα+ς
ξέρω =I know 
όλα = all


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> Greek:
> ξερόλας [kse'rolas]
> < ξέρω+όλα+ς
> ξέρω =I know
> όλα = all


Also *«παντογνώστης»* [pan.dɔˈɣnɔ.stis] < *«πᾶς» pâs* + *«γνώστης» gnṓstēs* --> _(init.) witness, (later) privy, versed, connoisseur_ < *«γιγνώσκω» gĭgnṓskō*


----------



## Circunflejo

Spanish: sabelotodo.


----------



## MattiasNYC

elroy said:


> German: Besserwisser



Swedish often also: Besserwisser


----------



## Kaoss

Circunflejo said:


> Spanish: sabelotodo.


Which translates quite literally as "know-it-all".


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish, *ukala *is the normal word that kind of person. 
But in daily life, we sometimes go slightly slang and say: _*Herbokolog *_(literally: _everyshittologist_).


----------



## bearded

Italian: _saccente '_(all-)knowing'
Jokingly (in some Ital. regions)_ sotuttis _'I know all' with a fake -is Latin ending.


----------



## Rallino

bearded said:


> Italian: _saccente '_(all-)knowing'
> Jokingly (in some Ital. regions)_ sotuttis _'I know all' with a fake -is Latin ending.


I've also heard _tuttologo_. Is that not used?


----------



## bearded

Rallino said:


> Is that not used?


Yes, it's used, but not very commonly (and also 'jokingly' only).


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> Catalan:
> _*mestretites *_(master + _tites _is what you say to call some hens)



Apparently the word comes from a 19th-century lanky teacher from Barcelona's Raval, specs always on the nose of his tip, who would also sell poultry since he didn't earn enough being a teacher. So his students spent more time with him and his hens than at school, hence the Mestre Tites.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Mr. know-it-all


in the cartoons language it's common to hear *signor so tutto io.*


----------



## Red Arrow

elroy said:


> There’s no space after the second hyphen.
> 
> German: Besserwisser


Dutch: "betweter", the verb would be "(altijd alles) beter weten"


----------



## DearPrudence

alfaalfa said:


> in the cartoons language it's common to hear *signor so tutto io.*


In *French*, we need to add "sir" or "madam" as well:
know-it-all - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com
*Monsieur je-sais-tout, Madame je-sais-tout *
(literally: _"Sir I-know-everything/all, Madam I-know-everything/all"_)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> in the cartoons language it's common to hear *signor so tutto io.*


Thank you , I have also heard sputasentenze .


Circunflejo said:


> Spanish: sabelotodo.



sabelotodo ( sabe-lo-todo) like in Italian  so-tutto-io


MattiasNYC said:


> Swedish often also: Besserwisser


Who knows in other Scandinavian languages !?



bearded said:


> Italian: _saccente '_(all-)knowing'
> Jokingly (in some Ital. regions)_ sotuttis _'I know all' with a fake -is Latin ending.


And what about sputasentenze and sapientone ?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*, we need to add "sir" or "madam" as well:
> know-it-all - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com
> *Monsieur je-sais-tout, Madame je-sais-tout *
> (literally: _"Sir I-know-everything/all, Madam I-know-everything/all"_)



What do you think about '' petite futée '' as a synonyme of Monsieur je-sais-tout !?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Kaoss said:


> Which translates quite literally as "know-it-all".



What about  sabihondo ?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

elroy said:


> There’s no space after the second hyphen.
> 
> German: Besserwisser



What about Schlaumeier and  Klugscheißer ? 

When I say :   der *Schlaumeier* weiß immer alles besser !


----------



## DearPrudence

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> What do you think about '' petite futée '' as a synonyme of Monsieur je-sais-tout !?


"*petit(e) futé(e)*" doesn't have the pejorative ring that "*Monsieur je-sais-tout, Madame je-sais-tout* " has; it's actually positive.


----------



## bearded

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> what about sputasentenze and sapientone ?


_Sapientone_ is used, but is slightly outdated.  The meaning of _sputasentenze _(lit. motto spitter) is a bit different: a person who not only knows much, but who also gives  advice on each occasion - especially if not requested.


----------



## alfaalfa

bearded said:


> _Sapientone_ is used, but is slightly outdated


And a bit derogatory too, in my opinion. 
In  a cute way, you can call _sapientino_ a smart kid.


----------



## Circunflejo

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> What about sabihondo ?


That's another option but you would need to use sabiondo (masculine) or sabionda (femenine) depending on the person you are talking about while sabelotodo works for both of them. Sabihondo/a is right but I prefer the also right option of sabiondo/a.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Know-it-all, know-all, smart-ass, smart aleck, wise guy:
Czech: *děda vševěda* ("old man knows everything"); *mudrlant *(from moudrý - "wise"), *chytrolín* or *chytrák* (from chytrý - "smart", as in smartphone); *všeználek* ("knows everything"); *rozumbrada* ("brainy chin"); *radílek* ("advice-giver").


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Enquiring Mind said:


> Know-it-all, know-all, smart-ass, smart aleck, wise guy:
> Czech: *děda vševěda* ("old man knows everything"); *mudrlant *(from moudrý - "wise"), *chytrolín* or *chytrák* (from chytrý - "smart", as in smartphone); *všeználek* ("knows everything"); *rozumbrada* ("brainy chin"); *radílek* ("advice-giver").



Děkuji !
Polish and Czech are often quite similar..., anyway we have a lot of ''false friends ''... ! 

*mudrlant  *I suppose in Polish = *mądrala  

chytrý  *(CZ)* = *sprytny *, * bystry,  zmyślny , zdolny ( clever , smart , ingenious)
*chytry * (PL) =  chytrý ,  mazaný , prohnaný ,  záludný  ?
przebiegły
podstępny 
wierutny
cwany


----------



## ThomasK

elroy said:


> There’s no space after the second hyphen.
> 
> German: Besserwisser


 DUtch:  _*Betweter *_[strictly the same as German]. I also hear once in a while: *(professor) Weetal* (know-all); And _*waanwijze *_is not common in my view, but would work: * literally wrongly considering oneself + wise*


----------



## Jordan89

Arabic: . أبو العُرِّيف (Abulurreif)
Greek:. Ξερόλας (kserólas)
Spanish: sabelotodo


----------



## ThomasK

It would be interesting to hear what the literal translation of your expression or word is...


----------



## Jordan89

Jordan89 said:


> Arabic: . أبو العُرِّيف (Abulurreif)
> Greek:. Ξερόλας (kserólas)
> Spanish: sabelotodo


Arabic: أبو العُرّيف. Abu-lurreif: 
أبو literally means "the father" (a functional translation would be: the one who is...)
العُرّيف: an emphatic adjective: the one who knows a lot.

Greek: ξερόλας (ξέρω + όλα): know-it-all

Spanish: sabelotodo (quien lo sabe todo: who knows everything)


----------



## ThomasK

I had understood, but thanks a lot for the information about Arabic and Greek! 

@Circunflejo : sabionda - something like knowing, maybe having to know?


Włoskipolak 72 said:


> What about Schlaumeier and  Klugscheißer ?
> 
> When I say :   der *Schlaumeier* weiß immer alles besser !


 *Klugscheißer *and *Schlaumeier *are somehow funny. Something like clever/ cunning + shi...er/ some kind of farmer, farm manager?


----------



## Circunflejo

ThomasK said:


> sabionda - something like knowing, maybe having to know?


The official etymology is from Latin sapidus (wise) through Latin sapidibundus. Folk etymology would surely associate it with saber+hondo (to know+deep).


----------

